# Breaking the Wishbone



## HiDesertHal (Nov 24, 2017)

Does anyone remember the ritual of pulling on the Chicken Wishbone, with the wish being granted to the person winning the larger piece?

I suppose the Baby Boomers don't remember that...

Hal


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Hey, I resemble that remark.  LOL.  THIS boomer has the wishbone sitting on the kitchen windowsill as we speak, waiting to be broken.*


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2017)

I do...and I'm a baby-boomer.  
When the novelty faded, it was like learning there was no Santa, no wishes :what1:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2017)

Sure I do, and so does my son and grandsons.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 24, 2017)

I remember! Loved that part....can't remember if my wishes came true when I broke off the larger piece.....ummm.....nope, guess not.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, yes.  Always a big fight among the kids over who got to pull it.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2017)

I quit trying.   It doesn't seem to have any effect on the LOTTERY.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

Boomer here that remembers, don't think any wishes came true.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 24, 2017)

Well, Ladies and Falcon...I'm heartened to hear that you DO remember!

Old Hal  (This is the Locomotive that will be pulling the freight train around my new layout when it's finished. It's a Great Northern 2-8-2 Mikado.)


----------



## Lara (Nov 25, 2017)

That Locomotive is a beauty! Looking forward to the final project results, Hal.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 25, 2017)

jujube said:


> Oh, yes.  Always a big fight among the kids over who got to pull it.


We always fought over it too!!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)

We let the wishbone set for awhile and dry out. Easier to break.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 25, 2017)

Lara said:


> That Locomotive is a beauty! Looking forward to the final project results, Hal.



Thanks, Lara!  I'll also be getting a Diesel loco so I can cover both eras of Railroading over the past century.

Hal


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh, yes... I totally remember!

What fun we had making wishes, then closing our eyes and pulling.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 24, 2020)

I was grossed out by the practice, which didn't stop my mother from demanding that I participate in it...


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 24, 2020)

*I remember doing this, I still would if I bought full chickens.
This girl always revives the memory. *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2020)

_“A person will sometimes devote all his life to the development of one part of his body— the wishbone.” _- Robert Frost

_"To succeed in life, you need three things: a wishbone, a backbone, and a funny bone." _- Reba McEntire


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2020)

I remember the wishbone thing, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

We still do it to this day... although in this house a whole chicken is a rarity as my o/h is vegan... but whenever we're at a friend or family dinner, I still get to pull the wishbone


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2020)

My Aussie mother-in-law used to paint the wishbone gold and tie it onto a gift.
In high school, one girlfriend would use black shoe polish on the wishbone and give it to friends.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Always pull the wishbone using my little finger. No lottery win yet. Keep trying Falcon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We still do it to this day... although in this house a whole chicken is a rarity as my o/h is vegan... but whenever we're at a friend or family dinner, I still get to pull the wishbone


Try these wooden or chocolate versions for the vegans in the family.

http://www.luckybreakwishbone.com/ourproducts_carded.php





https://thecakegirls.com/lucky-wishbone-chocolate-candy-mold.html


----------

